# sore finger



## BlueFox (Aug 30, 2012)

Have been doing a hardie job using sonolastic np1 caulk and wore my finger out. Was not sure if you can use water with np1 to smooth the caulk joint. 

Any one know of a tool that would be good to use until my finger gets better?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Man you're really leaving yourself wide open with this crowd so keep your sense of humor. :yes:

Data sheet says to use dry tooling methods:
http://www.homasote.com/Installation/SononlasticNP1_tdg.pdf

Here's another link to a thread which may give you some helpful info: http://www.painttalk.com/f12/best-caulking-tools-20127/

BTW - welcome to PT. Head on over to the introductions sub forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Dan


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You got another hand with 4 fingers on it, figure it out


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Popped your cherry eh? You have 19 more sides to go. 10 fingers, 2 directions. 

You can always use a smooth rag and a bucket of water.* It always surprises me how tender that feeling is when I rub a finger pad raw. Wrap it with tape to remember not to use it. I always use different fingers all the time now to avoid that sting. It's inevitable depending on how much prep is necessary.

*Edit: just realized you were speaking about np1 not calk in general.


----------



## BlueFox (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.:yes: I expected some jokes from the question.

Have been using GE II paintable silicone but was trying to save some money.

Anybody recommend a good caulk for hardie that doesn't cost a finger and a leg?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BlueFox said:


> Thanks for the replies.:yes: I expected some jokes from the question.
> 
> Have been using GE II paintable silicone but was trying to save some money.
> 
> Anybody recommend a good caulk for hardie that doesn't cost a finger and a leg?



Do it right.

From _Hardie's _spec sheet:

_"CAULKING 
For best results use an Elastomeric Joint Sealant complying with ASTM C920 
Grade NS, Class 25 or higher or a Latex Joint Sealant complying with ASTM 
C834. Caulking/Sealant must be applied in accordance with the 
caulking/sealant manufacturer’s written instructions. Note: OSI Quad as well 
as some other caulking manufactuers do not allow tooling. "
_

I like _Big Stretch_
From it's data sheet:

_"specifications: 
•	Meets	FHA	requirements. 
•	Meets	or	exceeds	Federal	Specification: 
–	TT-S-00230	C 
–	ASTM	C-834 
–	ASTM C-920,Type S, NS, Class 25, Use NT, M, A.Exceeds 10% weight loss. "_


----------



## BlueFox (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help. The np1 is an elastomeric sealant.
I may give big stretch a try. 
Thanks again:thumbup:


----------

